

Facebook is keeping you from being an asshat in comments - acak
https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/cdZQPUiMp9b

======
chrisrhoden
Based on the anecdotal comments, it seems like there's a very high correlation
between posts that get flagged as inappropriate by Facebook and those that
mention Google+ or link to it. Which seems absurd, on the face of it, but I am
going to have to experiment.

